# 4310 rear end lock



## ban-the-spoon (May 22, 2007)

I have a 4310 eHydro when I push down on the differental lock pedal I can feel it clicking like it wants to grab but it doesent. Has anyone had this problem before.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The diff lock can be pretty tough to engage if it has not been used much or at all. Usually one tire must be slipping or spinning to engage the diff lock but you MUST be VERY careful to engage the diff lock at a VERY low wheel slip speed or you can damage it. Once you use the diff lock and engage it on a regular basis; it becomes much easier to engage. Mine was the same way until I started engaging it regularly to keep things limbered up. 

Welcome to Tractor Forum BTS! Glad you found us!


----------



## ban-the-spoon (May 22, 2007)

*Rear end lock*

Thanks
I will try again with one wheel slipping. Ive had other tractors and this feels different.


----------

